# Derecho



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2012)

Did you all living in the line of this monster come through OK? Looks nasty.

A derecho is a fast moving wind and thunderstorm system that moves in a straight line with the ferocity of a tornado. They are fueled by high heat. This baby started northwest of Chicago and blew relentlessly straight to the beaches of southern NJ, Delmarva, and Virginia. I hope everybody is OK.

One Mean Derecho


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

Good question -- the results have been all over the news last night and tonight. So many people still without electricty, and in this heat. There is so much clean-up from fallen trees crushing lines, vehicles and homes!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 1, 2012)

It was terrible! Fortunately for me, I live near Dot, and we were unaffected by this disaster.


----------



## Hera (Jul 1, 2012)

Someday soon we'll all wish we were Canadians. We haven't seen rain in about a month and the grass is brown, dry tinder.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 1, 2012)

We just got hit with a lot of rain. No strong winds here.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2012)

hmm, nothing here, just sun and some breeze. we've had some rain here and there, so not too bad off. thankfully we had some cool spinoff and showers from the tropical storm bringing cool air down from canada last week

it looks like there are severe rainstorms heading over kentucky/west virginia/virginia at this moment and heading for north carolina
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php


----------



## abax (Jul 2, 2012)

I sure hope so. KY needs rain so badly. So far this evening
we've had some wind and about 16 drops of rain. Probably the rain will skip right over Corbin...damn!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 2, 2012)

3 years ago a derecho hit my sister's property in S. IL. Unfortunately her little ravines, where her big trees were, were orientated to be open to the wind. She lost 15 acres, several thousand trees, whose ages were between 150 and over 300 years old. We still cry when we look into that ravine. A few big trees did survive, but only a couple dozen. Derechos can be very bad. Her house was okay. Three of her neighbors homes were severely damaged, one destroyed completely. Bad storm. 

Wishing you guys east of me good luck.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2012)

A friend of mine was driving from TN up to CT, and went through one edge of the storm.

She said the road got covered with trees/branches, and spent a lot of time driving around the fallen timber.

First crazy winds that pushed the car around, then lots of dry lightning, followed by a torrential downpour. I'm glad she made it safe!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2012)

Is a derecho like a microburst? That's what leveled the trees around my house last year....it came between a line of tornados....except the microburst was stronger than the tornados.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is a derecho like a microburst? That's what leveled the trees around my house last year....it came between a line of tornados....except the microburst was stronger than the tornados.



Nah, this is a very persistent system. The one in question traveled from north central Iowa clear to Washington, D.C. In something like 10 hours it traveled 900 miles.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, a Derecho is MUCH bigger than a microburst. It is a super size squall line, many thunderstorms interacting into a single combined line. To qualify as a derecho it the line of storms has to hold together and travel more than 250 miles with wind speeds over 60 mph. They are big and destructive.


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2012)

We had a microburst when I lived in Shirley, MA. Travelled a local stream and destroyed many acres of woods/conservation land. The trees were mostly snapped in half. Haven't been back in years but likely changed the route of the stream.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy cow, that's one heck of a storm system. I just heard the term Derecho used during the news today for the first time. The power of Mother Nature is astounding...


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Holy cow, that's one heck of a storm system. I just heard the term Derecho used during the news today for the first time. ..



Same for me. So when was the last time a Derecho hit this region?

Is this something we are going to start seeing every year nowoke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2012)

*Again?!!*

Everybody, please stay safe and for god's sake, stay inside if one comes.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2161

Current Radar (5:25 EST) - looks ominous for the northeast...

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in Cutchogue, LI, now....and, as usual, all the storms have been passing us by. I was out fishing tonight, watching the storms move over Connecticut, to the north. Only at 8:30 did it start to rain, so I left the beach, even though the fish were still biting...really well! By the time I got home, rain had stopped....as did all thunder and lightning. Rain has started up again, but no storms...haven't heard thunder or seen lightning since. It's really dry here, so we could use the storms.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2012)

haha! It poured in Brooklyn in the AM, and then in Spotswood, NJ. I got it again around 7PM last night!


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Tom.

Not so bad here.


----------

